# Hilfe beim TabletPC



## Moonlight (19. Feb. 2012)

Hey Leute,

Es haben ja ne Menge Leute hier gute Kenntnisse im Umgang mit der neusten Technik.
Ich bin da eher ein technisches Rindvieh, deshalb hoffe ich mal, mir kann hier jemand helfen.

Ich habe von meinem Mann einen TabletPC geschenkt bekommen. Also im Forum schreiben kann ich damit, aber irgendwie kann ich damit hier keine Bilder hochladen.
Es erscheint zwar das Downloadfeld, aber wenn ich "Durchsuchen" anklicke passiert gar nix 

Weiß jemand woran das liegen könnte?

Mandy (geschrieben vom TabletPC)


----------



## Christine (19. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim TabletPC*

Hi Mandy,

wahrscheinlich blockieren die Sicherheitseinstellungen diese Funktion.


----------



## Moonlight (19. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim TabletPC*

Na prima und wie komme ich da ran? Die Bedienungsanleitung war 1Seite ... mehr nicht 

Mandy


----------



## Joachim (19. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim TabletPC*

Was isses denn? Bitte sag nicht, ein IPad...


----------



## Christine (19. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim TabletPC*

Du kannst mal gucken, ob Du in den Browsereinstellungen schon was findest, ansonsten ist die Frage erst einmal "welches Betriebssystem" und dann könnte Dir Mutter Goggle weiterhelfen... (denn die meisten Probleme hat schon jemand vor Dir gehabt  )


----------



## Störamigo (19. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim TabletPC*

Hallo
Ich hab auch nicht viel Ahnung davon aber könnte es vielleicht am Betriessystem liegen?


----------



## Moonlight (19. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim TabletPC*

Es ist kein iPad, sondern ein XPRESS TabletPC mit dem Betriebssystem Android.

Ich weiß ja nicht mal was bei den Einstellungen richtig ist und was man ändern kann 
Das Problem mit den Browsereinstellungen hab ich auch am Läppi, aber da funktioniert so weit alles. Ich habe eben gar keine Ahnung 

Mandy


----------



## Christine (19. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim TabletPC*

Sorry, Android ist (noch) nicht meine Baustelle. Vielleicht hat ja Joachim eine Idee. Ich verschieb Dich mal in den Support...


----------



## Moonlight (19. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim TabletPC*

Danke Christine.


----------



## Joerg (19. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim TabletPC*

Hi Mandy,
ich habe es gerade auf meinem Android Handy (7") ausprobiert.
Nach der Meldung "Choose File" kommt ein Fenster wo man die Quelle auswählen soll.
Beim erstem mal kam dann Galerie, BT .... - dort sollte das Bild dann abgelegt sein.

Beim 2. Versuch will es nichts mehr auswählen?? 
Scheinbar öffnet sich ein weiteres Fenster, was erst mal weg ist.


----------



## Moonlight (19. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim TabletPC*



Joerg schrieb:


> Nach der Meldung "Choose File" kommt ein Fenster wo man die Quelle auswählen soll.
> Beim erstem mal kam dann Galerie, BT .... - dort sollte das Bild dann abgelegt sein.
> 
> Beim 2. Versuch will es nichts mehr auswählen??
> Scheinbar öffnet sich ein weiteres Fenster, was erst mal weg ist.



Bei mir kam nur das erste Fenster, aber mehr auch nicht. Es passierte bereits beim ersten Anklicken der "Durchsuchen" Funktion nix.

Es geht auch nicht zu verschieben, nur zu schließen.


----------



## Joerg (19. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim TabletPC*

Klicke mal, wenn die Seite offen ist auf "Einstellungen".
Dann lassen sich Optionen einstellen. Dort dann JavaScript aktivieren.

Kann aktuell nicht weiter testen, da diese Funktion scheinbar meinen Internet Explorer blockiert.


----------



## Moonlight (19. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim TabletPC*

Java Script ist aktiviert. 
Ich habe nichts gefunden, was das Hochladen von Bildern verhindern könnte 

Mandy


----------



## Joerg (19. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim TabletPC*

Mandy,
du kannst erst mal aufhören zu testen.
Sobald ich diese Funktion aufrufe, blockiert es mir komplett den Internet Explorer.
Erst wenn die Seite www.hobby-gartenteich.de danach komplett geschlossen wird, geht es wieder. :shock
Normales schreiben sollte aber gut funktionieren, hab ich schon mehrfach gemacht.


----------



## Moonlight (19. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim TabletPC*

Ja,schreiben geht. Wollte aber auch gerne Bilder hochladen, da mein Internetempfang besser ist, als mit dem Läppi.
Na mal sehen wer sich hier noch so alles meldet.

Mandy


----------



## StefanBO (19. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim TabletPC*

Hi Mandy,


Moonlight schrieb:


> Bei mir kam nur das erste Fenster, aber mehr auch nicht. Es passierte bereits beim ersten Anklicken der "Durchsuchen" Funktion nix.
> 
> Es geht auch nicht zu verschieben, nur zu schließen.


Kannst du das mal genauer erklären? Welches Fenster? Weisst du, was für ein Dateimanager installiert ist?

Du meinst nicht die Funktion "Dateimanager öffnen" im Forum unter den Smileys, sondern unter "Zusätzliche Einstellungen" das "Bilder/Dateien hochladen", richtig?

Ich habe es mal mit dem Android auf meinem Mediaplayer getestet. Wenn ich dort  auf "Bilder/Dateien hochladen" klicke (also beim Tablet "touche" ), kommt das Auswahlmenü mit fünf mal "Datei auswählen". Wenn ich darauf klicke, fragt mich mein Android, welchen Dateimanager ich zum Hochladen verwenden möchte. Mir werden "File Expert" und "OI Dateimanager" angeboten. Ich kann beide erfolgreich auswählen; mehr habe ich dann nicht mehr getestet. Da das bei dir nicht klappt, würde ich ggf. mal einen alternativen Dateimanager installieren. Bei Android gibt es da AFAIK ohnehin keinen Standard!?


----------



## Joachim (19. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim TabletPC*

Test mit nen Androide Handy (Defy) und standard Browser...
 

Edit: scheint zu gehen. ;-)


----------



## StefanBO (20. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim TabletPC*

Test: Mit FIle EXpert kann ich zwar etwas auswaehlen, der Eintrag wird aber nicht uebernommen. MIt dem OI Dateimanager (Rotkehlchen) scheint es zu klappen:


----------



## Joachim (20. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim TabletPC*

Also ich konnte gestern beim Versuch mit meinem Defy Smartphone auf Android 2.3 Basis problemlos jegliche Dateien auswählen und hätte diese auch hochladen können, hab natürlich nur ein Bild genommen.

Benutzt hatte ich den Standard Browser von Android 2.3 und den Standard Dateimanager, als auch den ES File Explorer. Sicherheitseinstellungen auch Standard...

Es ist schwer was dazu zu sagen, wenn man das Gerät nicht vor sich hat...


----------



## Moonlight (20. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim TabletPC*



StefanBO schrieb:


> Wenn ich dort  auf "Bilder/Dateien hochladen" klicke (also beim Tablet "touche" ), kommt das Auswahlmenü mit fünf mal "Datei auswählen". Wenn ich darauf klicke, fragt mich mein Android, welchen Dateimanager ich zum Hochladen verwenden möchte. Mir werden "File Expert" und "OI Dateimanager" angeboten. Ich kann beide erfolgreich auswählen; mehr habe ich dann nicht mehr getestet. Da das bei dir nicht klappt, würde ich ggf. mal einen alternativen Dateimanager installieren. Bei Android gibt es da AFAIK ohnehin keinen Standard!?



Hey Stefan, 

Bis zu der Auswahl " Bilder/Dateien hochladen" komme ich auch, ner wenn ich dann auf "Datei auswählen" klicke, passiert nix. Ich bekomme keine Meldung bezüglich des Hochladens.
Da ich das Gerät erst paar Tage habe, kann ich damit auch noch nicht wirklich umgehen. Und wie gesagt, die Anleitung gibt so gar nichts her.
Betriebssystem ist Android 2.3 ... und keine Ahnung was für ein Dateimanager hier drauf ist 
Ich finde weder in der Anleitung noch im Gerät einen Hinweis auf einen Gerätemanager ...

Mandy


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (28. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim TabletPC*

,

Mit ipad2 geht's leider nicht. Sobald ich auf bilder hochladen klicke sind die 5 reiter "Datei auswählen" nicht antouchbar. Der text ist grau und nicht wie gewohnt schwarz.


----------



## Moonlight (28. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim TabletPC*

Henau wie bei meinem tabletpc . . . und ich bin immer noch nicht weiter


----------



## StefanBO (29. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim TabletPC*

Hi Mandy,
was hast du denn schon ausprobiert?

Ist unter den installierten Apps irgend was mit Datei (File) und Manager (Explorer, Commander; Finder, Expert o.ä.)?

Bei mir (Mediaplayer mit Android) sind da Icons für den OI Dateimanager (funktioniert) und File Expert (Auswahl klappt noch, aber bei der Übergabe zum Hochladen stimmt dieSyntax nicht).

Lade doch über dein "App Center" einen (kostenlosen) Dateimanager auf dein Tablet, und probiere es dann noch einmal.

P.S.
Laut dieser Kritik hat das
Apple iPad 2 16GB Wi-Fi schwarz
keinen Dateimanager ("Finder")!??


----------



## drwr (29. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim TabletPC*

Hallo,

wenn hier schon die Cracks vereinigt sind : eine dumme Frage :

manchmal leihe ich das Tablet kurze Zeit her, wie verhindere ich, daß mir der Nutzer
kostenpflichtige Apps draufbrummt ? Gibt es dafüe sowas wie ne Kindersicherung ?
Android 4 sollte seit dem letzten Update drauf sein Ee Tablet Asus.
Habehierzu bisher nirgends was gefunden
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## Moonlight (29. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim TabletPC*



StefanBO schrieb:


> was hast du denn schon ausprobiert?




Was heißt ausprobiert ... ich hab jede App geöffnet und durchgeschmökert. Und die Bedienungsanleitung von 46Seiten durchforstst. Nix 



StefanBO schrieb:


> Ist unter den installierten Apps irgend was mit Datei (File) und Manager (Explorer, Commander; Finder, Expert o.ä.)?



Ich hab das Teil jetzt nicht vor mir, aber solche Apps habe ich nicht. Nur Einstellungen und Browser. Aber wie gesagt, da hab ich schon durchgeschaut. Der Browser ist nix anderes als der Internetzugang und die gespeicherten Links. An Einstellungen kann ich da nicht viel verändern. Ist alles auf Standart.



StefanBO schrieb:


> Bei mir (Mediaplayer mit Android) sind da Icons für den OI Dateimanager (funktioniert) und File Expert (Auswahl klappt noch, aber bei der Übergabe zum Hochladen stimmt dieSyntax nicht).



Was für einen OI Dateimanager? Ich habe gar keinen gefunden  MediaPlayer hab ich auch, aber der ist nur für Musik.



StefanBO schrieb:


> Lade doch über dein "App Center" einen (kostenlosen) Dateimanager auf dein Tablet, und probiere es dann noch einmal.



Wo krieg ich so was her? Ich habe mit Apps noch nie was zu tun gehabt. Ich habe noch ein "normales Handy" 

Mandy


----------



## Joachim (29. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim TabletPC*

Hi Mandy,

zB. den "ES Datei Explorer" wie ich schon vor paar Tagen schrieb? 

Einfach im Market Place nach "ES Datei Explorer" suchen lassen ...

Ansonsten kannst du nur mal einen Android Spezi in deiner Nähe aufsuchen und den mal schauen lassen, woran es klemmt. Fakt ist, das es mit Android und IOS sowie dem Forum durchaus geht, ich kenne solche Nutzer und habs ja selber mit nem Android Handy getestet.
Ich würds mir ja direkt mal anschauen, aber ist halt ein bisschen weit weg - leider...


----------

